# Best hunting pack!



## Austin 419 (Oct 25, 2010)

I love my Red Head pack. Its got all the room i need. Water proof too! Its got a small pocket where i keep hand warmers. meduim pocket where i keep my calls and rangefinder. And a large one i keep my layers in. Best pack Ive ever came across. Check it out: http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Stalker-Internal-Frame-Packs-%3C!TechLok%3E/product/10202765/-1706920


----------

